# AZCC Ride #13/ March



## Jarod24 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hopefully have some great weather this month! Meeting at Herberger park Sunday March 12th at 10 am. Head out at about 1030. We usually cruise roughly 10 miles and then grab something eat and drink at the end. Hope to see you all there!! Ride Vintage!

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 21, 2017)

Should be fun!


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey all, met a few of You Folks at Coronado Park neighborhood fair this weekend. I'm going to try to be there. Ride safe and stay seated. Ron


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 27, 2017)

Jarod, I'm going to be in Phoenix the 7th - 11th, I'll  miss your ride but if anyone wants to ride wed, thur, or friday. We have 3 riders with vintage bikes ready to roll up in the Surprise area.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 6, 2017)

Imsohawthorney said:


> Hey all, met a few of You Folks at Coronado Park neighborhood fair this weekend. I'm going to try to be there. Ride safe and stay seated. Ron
> 
> View attachment 428339




Hope to see you there Ron!


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hope to see everyone there this Sunday!!!!! Be there or be square!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2017)

At least your weather will be warmer than it will be for our group's ride for the same day. Around ride time we're looking at a balmy 35 degrees. Have fun guys!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Hope to see everyone there this Sunday!!!!! Be there or be square!



Does AZ participate in Rolling the Clock for Daylight Savings?  I think Not; Too Hot!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2017)

Daylight  savings? What's that, never heard of it before.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bump it up for tomorrow! See you guys there!


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm at Heritage Park? 58th Street and In I am at the only Park I can find at 58th Street and Indian School and it's called Heritage Park


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 12, 2017)

My bad the sign says Herberger Park after all. Just goes to show you my eyesight is not that good


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 12, 2017)

One year in the books! Last year march was out first ride! Thanks for everyone who has participated in the rides over the last year. Great to see a couple newcomers today also, @Imsohawthorney and @Roadkill hope to see you guys at future rides! 

Here's the link to our Facebook page if you wanna join us on there too.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/138037256616326/

Thanks again everyone, Gary I'm including you anyways cause you participate on the forum haha. Eventually you'll make it out! 

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 12, 2017)

Some pics from the ride


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice pics guys!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 13, 2017)

That was a great time! Met some new people, and it is a great place to ride. Thanks Awhipple for suggesting it. I plan on being a regular now.
Ride on,
Sean


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like fun, Jarod. Wish we could have stayed another day.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Looks like fun, Jarod. Wish we could have stayed another day.




No worries tim, maybe next time


----------

